# He's going the distance



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Camera died after first shot but just to key you in, the main panel is inside in the basement directly behind the meter can.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Was there a sale on LB's I missed?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Geez! I have to make a federal case to get my boss to shell out for lbs and this guy is spraying 'em out like snot!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Somebody had some stock in T&B or Halex :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I like the C right after the LB on the outside. That's classic.


----------

